# Wiper works intermittently



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Don't use my wiper often but this evening. Was dark so lights were on and with light rain. Turn wiper on and it worked fine would say for thirty minutes or so and then it stopped. At first thought I had hit the switch cutting it off but was still turned on. I switch the wiper off and in say thirty seconds blade returned to it's parked location. Switched it back on and it worked fine for about a minute and stopped again. If I left it switched on it would run for somewhere about thirty to four five seconds and then stop for about same amount of time. I let it run like that maybe ten minutes and switched it off for at least five minutes and when I switched it back on it ran for about same amount of time it was off. I think it would be the wiper motor guess could be the wiper switch. Anyone have any thoughts or know if there is a relay in that circuit? Would think relative easy to by pass the switch for testing.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

What is this on? Sounds somewhat like a circuit breaker getting overloaded, tripping and resetting.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Yelp forgot to tell it is John Deere 5525 tractor. I am not aware of circuit breakers only fuse on the tractor. But does act like that.


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

Are you using the cig plug? The wires going to those things aren't much bigger than sewing thread.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

If you have a diagram for your fuse block you should be able to find the fuse or breaker for that circuit. There are breakers that fit in the same receptacle as a blade fuse, usually have a metal body and are a little longer than a fuse.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Very often, when wipers start acting up, the contacts in the wiper motor have corroded or broken. If the motor is accessable, might be worth the effort to take it apart to inspect and clean.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

RockmartGA, no idea when I have used the wiper so makes sense could be corroded.

Troyfarmer, no, it is factory wired.

Gearclash, the manual has the fuse locations in it. I will verify the fuse or circuit breaker.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Gearclash said:


> What is this on? Sounds somewhat like a circuit breaker getting overloaded, tripping and resetting.


Well I was wrong, I THOUGHT the manual had the fuse location in it but nope. Have to pull the fuse cover and suppose to be in there. Will be later in week before I can.

Unless there is a circuit breaker or relay suspect it is the wiper motor as RockmartGA mention.


----------

